# telemark binding parts...



## Red Brewer (Feb 28, 2009)

Alpenglow in Golden sells the Rods (or at least they used to; I've broken a few of them and replaced them there). After Five years of using the R8's, I was so happy I bought another pair to use on new skis. Unfortuntely (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it) My old ones started coming apart about the same time and the new set became spare parts. Its almost worth just buying a new set if you plan on using the bindings heavily, as the rods will snap (I've broken four and ALWAYS carry a L and R spare in my pack) the plastic baseplates will break, the springs will wear out, etc. Call alpenglow and they can tell you if they still carry them. Red


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Red Brewer (Feb 28, 2009)

No prob. Also, if they have them the rods can be a little spendy (like $20 each). However, last year they had a clearance sale sometime around now and I scored the entire set for $85. you may want to ask them when the sale is if they are still doing it. (Its in combo with Christys, and they usually put up a huge tent full of stuff). A complete set is worth it just for the four rods, plus you get cartridges and base plates. PS, I've heard BD is the distributor this year so if a no go on Alpenglow, maybe try them. Red


----------

